# Concrete floor-fish tank safe?



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, I just installed hardwood flooring, the floor guy told me that my floor is concrete and that concrete floors are generally an uneven surface. He said that my floor is quite level, however it's not perfectly flat. Anyways I set up my aqarium on the most level room I could find. The water seems to sit level in the tank. 



It is on a wood stand. Would you consider setting up a six foot tank on concrete "safe"?


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Also, it has been running for a month now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No floors are perfectly even unless you go to great pains and $$ to make it so. If the water appears level in the tank you're golden. If it's not, you'd have to shim the stand.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks man, you have no idea how worried I was about this.

I'll double check when I get home from work, but the water is definitly even.



2wheelsx2 said:


> No floors are perfectly even unless you go to great pains and $$ to make it so. If the water appears level in the tank you're golden. If it's not, you'd have to shim the stand.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't fret too much. In my old house, my 30 inch square tank is sitting on the slightly dipped living room floor so that it's out by about 1/2" in water level wall to the front of the tank. No problems whatsoever. Unless it's out quite a bit, like an inch or more in 12", I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

My 400 is on hardwood over concrete. Its pretty level but not completely level. I used a high density gasket foam under the frame of my stand to take up any imperfections. Even with the thousands of pounds on top, the foam is holding up fine. Just make sure to try to level the stand first. Then add the water. You can easily see if the tank is level once its been filled. I think you should be fine.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> My 400 is on hardwood over concrete. Its pretty level but not completely level. I used a high density gasket foam under the frame of my stand to take up any imperfections. Even with the thousands of pounds on top, the foam is holding up fine. Just make sure to try to level the stand first. Then add the water. You can easily see if the tank is level once its been filled. I think you should be fine.


so if the water is level, I wont need the foam right?


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

wouldn't the hardwood help level it too?


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

or, sorry my floor is laminate


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you know that water line is use to level the floor before the laser invented . So as long water is level then you are fine, just make sure your stand doesn't rock and solid sit on the laminate.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Did you know that water line is use to level the floor before the laser invented . So as long water is level then you are fine, just make sure your stand doesn't rock and solid sit on the laminate.


Wow, interesting... stuff.

I am going to double check. I think one corner of the tank is slightly off the ground. So maybe I will shove something in there. Not sure sure yet until I get home. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

All levels use fluid with an air bubble to level, _including_ laser levels. So even after the laser was invented, water is used to level the floor. The laser just does the marking.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

zing! haha


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

No need for the foam. That was just me being super anal about having the base of the stand having even contact with my floor without any small gaps. Keep in mind, my tank is 8 feet wide so its easy to have gaps over that kind of distance.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

-wrong feild


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

my gf's house is built on a hill on the corner of two streets so the tank water lvl is never tilted to one side, any attempts to fill the water above the rimmed line means it's dripping out the other side ><


----------

